# Hypothyroid Symptoms Gone



## BestKeptSecret (May 2, 2014)

Three years ago I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism after being misdiagnosed for twenty eight years. I cannot express how sick I was. There are no words to describe it. I was actually having near death experiences from a thyroid that was dead or ... as close to dead as a thyroid can possibly get. After twenty five years I became so sick I spent the last three years in bed.

One of my neighbors at the time was an addict. I'm not sure how he knew this but he saved my life. He came to my house and insisted he had a medication that would get me up and to the doctors. I didn't know what to think?? All I knew was I had nothing to lose. I took the medication and within a half hour it worked. Unbelievable!!!! I was able to get up take a shower (which was torture at the time) and walk to the doctors. Luckily there was a clinic across the street so the walk wasn't too long.

Long story short. I was diagnosed. After the blood tests came back the doctors were completely amazed I was standing never mind functioning. I must admit, I was also amazed. Not by the diagnosis, but by the medicine I took just hours before. I had no idea what it was. When I got back I asked my neighbor. It turned out to be . Two milligrams of turned into my permanent medication .. along with thyroid medication. I know I will never completely recover. I suffered permanent damage to all my major organs. The good news is with I have a chance of leading a normal life. Physicians won't admit this but is the magic drug to living with chronic fatigue and numerous other disorders. was the miracle I've waited twenty eight years for. The thyroid medication does little to nothing by itself. All it does is regulate the thyroid. The symtoms will remain forever. With there are* NO symptoms*. They are a thing of the past. Low dose is the best hypothyroid medication on the market. I cannot express this enough. Any MD can prescribe off label . Stop suffering .. find a Physician who will treat you with something that actually works. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your story is disturbing. I am so sorry you have had to suffer for such a long time.

Are you being prescribed the Suboxone by a physician?

If you have them - could you please post your most recent thyroid labs along with ranges.

It is very important for thyroid replacement med's to be dosed by Free T-4 and Free T-3 which are the active thyroid hormones in your system. Many doctors like to dose patients by TSH alone and that is not effective because TSH can lag up to 6 weeks and many of us have antibodies that skew TSH.

I'm happy that you are feeling better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

And you are here, why? To promote the drug or to actually help others? This is a very dangerous pharmaceutical and our policy here is to not recommend pharmaceuticals or other substances for none of us are doctors.


----------

